# Stage 4 Oil Consumption



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, quick question re oil consumption, the car seems to be using a lot, i've put 2 litres of 0w40 Mobil 1 oil in in less than 2000 miles, is this normal?.
Also the oil is really black even only a month after an oil change.. worried 
Cheers


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

The oil will go black after a few hundred miles, just the nature of a turbo engine.

What sort of usage?

2l in 2k mikes does sound a bit much. I used 1.5-2l in 7k miles, including a sprint and trackday.

After conversations with Litchfields I changed to motul 5w 50 and it's hasn't used any in the 1k miles and trackday since


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Ja5on said:


> The oil will go black after a few hundred miles, just the nature of a turbo engine.
> 
> What sort of usage?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Nothing too heavy, just the occasional short blat on road. The car is into Litchfields at the weekend for a new windscreen so will talk to them about it then. Cheers


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Funny you raise this...... My oil low light come up on mine 2 weeks after a 4.25 conversion and service. 
Had it checked and advised to put 200ml in, is ok now just concerned too as nearly 5 years of ownership only once had to top up. Will keep an eye on it, was thinking that they didn't put enough in at the service?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Iirc your not supposed to have the oil to the top mark on the dipstick, a few mm below is the ideal leve.

From the bottom to the top mark on the dipstick is about 1L


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah they say keep it 10mm below the max mark.

My old GTR was stock + Y pipe and used around 1 pint per 1000 miles, in French that's just over a litre per 2k miles or should that be 3.2k kilometres? Funny how people talk about litres and miles in the same breath 

It didn't start using oil though until it had passed 10k miles.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Andy I used to get the light on...just needed an occasional top up...spoke to Iain and he said it happens and nothing to worry about


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Henry 145 said:


> Andy I used to get the light on...just needed an occasional top up...spoke to Iain and he said it happens and nothing to worry about


Thanks Henry, I guess its nothing to worry about, will keep an eye on it...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

andysukgtr said:


> Thanks Henry, I guess its nothing to worry about, will keep an eye on it...


How you enjoying it? Really missing it!


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Henry 145 said:


> How you enjoying it? Really missing it!


I really love this car  and its so bloody quick....had a little play with a 'superbike' on a road near me at the end he gave me the thumbs up and shook his head in disbelief (I think it was) that I was still there behind him...


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Not really sure why but over the space of 12k of ownership mine has had weird oil usage sometimes. The first time I had it serviced after buying it (not its overall first service though) I also went to stage 4, within 1000 miles the warning light was on for oil, I had a major panic, called and was told 1l in 1000 miles was actually acceptable. So I just kept it topped up. It didn't smoke or anything so assumed it was using it due to the extra performance.

I like to do oil services more often than the book says on modified cars so did an oil service in between main services, from there till next service it used hardly any which I was obviously far more pleased with but then confused why the previous oil usage was so bad. 

The following service it was back to drinking oil again. Out of sheer curiosity I decided to do a full flush with oil and filter change after only 1.5k and it's back to not using any again. The in between oil only services where done at a different garage to where the main services were and are using millers nanotech oil. I'm not sure what oil my full services use, only recently had I noticed on their pricing structure that it's more expensive to use Mobil 1 oil, I've never been asked if I wanted that so I suppose it could be lesser quality oil getting used up quicker ?? Clutching at straws a bit there but if Mobil 1 is more expensive it suggests cheaper oil used as standard.

I have no real idea why this is. But I wonder if sometimes when it's serviced there's something happening (or not happening) causing it to use oil?


Anyway, reason for my post was to say if it's using oil it could be worth getting a decent oil and filter change to see if it makes any difference like it has on mine....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I guess it will make a difference to oil consumption depending upon the weight of oil used too


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

That was also something I meant to mention, the oil I put in was Millers Nanodrive and it was 10 - 50 which was a recommendation from Oilman (Opie oils). It was the upper end of 3 suggested oils from them. Again I don't actually know what's used in my standard service schedule.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I upped the oil weight on mine and oil usage is negligible now


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That'll be the reason then. I _think_ the Mobil F1 is 0w40 so upping the weight to a 10w50 will definitely help reduce oil consumption.


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks for the info all, the car is in getting an oil and filter change, with Motul 5W50, (was Mobil 0W40) lets see what happens. Cheers.


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

I tested my own car on Mobil 1 and Motul 300v 0w40 and it used much more oil on the Mobil 1. The Mobil 1 meets the required spec for the engine and that's about it where the motul is a much higher spec and will offer more protection against wear in the long term


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like I may need to ask what Litchfield use as their standard oil then. On the millers it hardly uses a drop but on theirs it seems to like to dispose of it quite quickly... 

This could of course be total coincidence but from what's been mentioned above it's quite possible that 10-40 is their standard (as per the book) and I'm better off with different grade stuff.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of oil, 

My MY2010 has done 19k miles most of it at stage 4 & 5 and I don't think I've put in more than 1l of oil in nearly 4 years.


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

andysukgtr said:


> thanks for the info all, the car is in getting an oil and filter change, with Motul 5W50, (was Mobil 0W40) lets see what happens. Cheers.


Unless you track the car a lot i personally wouldn't put a 50 or 60 in there.


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

RSTuning said:


> Unless you track the car a lot i personally wouldn't put a 50 or 60 in there.


Ok thanks, could you explain why not? Thanks.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure I understand either, it was what I was advised and that was because Imwas planning on doing more trackdays


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

andysukgtr said:


> Ok thanks, could you explain why not? Thanks.


The 50 offers less protection than a 40 at lower temperature pretty much. The 40 will run slightly less pressure but flow better round a cold engine.

If you don't see high oil temps I would never swap to a thicker grade.

As I said before I found my own car used more oil when on the mobil 1. I prefer to use a proper synthetic oil like the Motul 300v 0W40 rather than the hydrocracked equivalents.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

All

having only recently purchased my GT-R (6 weeks ago) and having had a recent 48 month service done @ Kaizer I have asked Sly what Oil he used as he states on his site that Mobil 1 0-40 is used as per the recommended Nissan standard for the VR38. He also states that 

"the GTR's VR38 engine with its plasma-sprayed bores has been developed to run on Mobil 1 (0W-40) fully synthetic high performance engine oil.

So assuming he has used this oil Im thinking of continuing with this as I dont do track days (apart from Spa in Sept) and only have the occasional "spirited" drive. My car is currently in between stage 3 & 4 as its de catted, Y Pipe, Litchfield intakes, remapped (EcuTeck V4) TurboSmart BOVs

Comments welcomed:bowdown1:

Cheers
Louie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> That sounds like a lot of oil,
> 
> My MY2010 has done 19k miles most of it at stage 4 & 5 and I don't think I've put in more than 1l of oil in nearly 4 years.


Ah, but how hard have you driven it ?

I have just spent 8 days with GTROC members doing over 2500 miles across Europe and we all have differing stories of Oil usagae.

Also, I think oil usage is more pronounced after "tuning" for some reason and in my experience.

I spent all day today cleaning my car after the road trip and the rear end of the car was very very oily !


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Had the oil changed to Motul Sport 5W50 and so far hasn't used a drop. Had the 102mm Litchfield exhaust fitted whilst it was in and it sounds superb.


----------



## safcjo (Jul 22, 2006)

am i right in assuming that when the oil light comes on there is still 4/4.5l left in the engine


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

safcjo said:


> am i right in assuming that when the oil light comes on there is still 4/4.5l left in the engine


No, there is less than the minimum required amount of oil, could be zero or even more!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

when you say oil light, do you mean the light or the message that comes up in the cluster saying oil level low ?


----------



## safcjo (Jul 22, 2006)

oil level low message


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Had my oil warning light come on yesterday. 
Put .8 ltr in.. This is after 1800 miles witch I don't thick is bad,
My old e60 m5 would use a litre every 1000 miles.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve said:


> Ah, but how hard have you driven it ?
> 
> I have just spent 8 days with GTROC members doing over 2500 miles across Europe and we all have differing stories of Oil usagae.
> 
> ...


I went on the GTROC road trip as well, Mine used about 0.5 ltr and is stage 4,5.
This is the only time ive ever put oil in the car, There was some heavy right footed driving, Oh yes and 5 laps of the Ring on the way home,


Goldie


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Oil*

SVM recommend millers 10/60 nanotec.for high bhp cars. With the extra power the engine temps and boost pressure increases.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

for the summer / hot days better would be 5w50 for the normal road use or 10W60 for track days, so in higher temperature it gives better oil film,in winter cold days 0W40 so in low temperatures engine will have better lubrication.

By far best wil be Motul V300 ( fully syntetic base ) or Millers Nano... 

I've done 5000 miles in my car with Mobil 0W40 so standart oil and from max. level it's on half way so about 0.5 liters and do not drop now...

Thanx.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Roadrunnerrs2 said:


> SVM recommend millers 10/60 nanotec.for high bhp cars. With the extra power the engine temps and boost pressure increases.


they all recomends the deals they have with suppliers I quess, but as per my previous post V300 and Millers Nano is on the top as I know...always used them in Evos etc. and always good.


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Firestarter said:


> All
> 
> "the GTR's VR38 engine with its plasma-sprayed bores has been developed to run on Mobil 1 (0W-40) fully synthetic high performance engine oil.
> 
> ...


so V300 5W50 will be even better 

going to 10W will require only longer period to warm it up what any driver with a bit of knowledge will know, but thicker oil stays "in places" better then the thiner one, so when you make cold start oil is there where it should be...


----------

